# como puedo crear un conversor de rs232 a rs485??



## redoinc (May 9, 2006)

necesito programar un plc spc10 samsung y tengo q adquirir ese conversor (me sale 30mil pesos chilenos) existe algun esquema en el q se pueda construir q no sean con los circuitos integrados max232 porq no tengo acceso a ellos

de antemano de agradece


----------



## MaMu (May 14, 2006)

Amigo, como sugerencia te diria que utilices el buscador del foro, ya que es una herramienta escencial. No usar el buscador implica no saber manejarse dentro de un foro, y sin hacer mension de la molestia que genera a quienes si saben emplearlo.
Ya finalizado el llamado de atención, podés leer mi post en :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about282.html

que explica paso por paso como hacer una interface 232-485 reversible.

Saludos.


----------



## redoinc (May 15, 2006)

a estaba en la seccion de Robótica, Domótica y Mecatrónica por eso no lo encontre gracias por la respuesta

PD: el buscador me dirijia a un error cuando lo utilize creo q es porq soy nuevo y tengo pocos post (supongo)
tengo experiencia en foros RELAX

se agradece la respuesta


----------



## redoinc (May 15, 2006)

bueno ese circuito ya la habia visto en el post publique q si se puede crear con un circuito integrado q no sea un max232 porq no tengo acceso a esos circuito integrados pero = se agradece la intensión


----------



## MaMu (May 15, 2006)

A bueno, si tu problema son los Maxim 232, podes hacerlo transistorizado, como en la imagen que te adjunto. 

Espero que te sea util.

PD : pido disculpas si interprete mal tu busqueda.

Saludos


----------



## Cursed (Oct 24, 2006)

Si no tengo el Max485, cual seria su circuito transistorizado?


----------



## jeanrussi (Feb 11, 2009)

me seria de mucha utilidad el circuito del max 485 , agradesco a quien me pueda ayudar


----------

